# Hi.



## deadbeat (Aug 29, 2004)

Well, here I am. Fred PM'd on another forum with a link here. He said:


> Not a lot of people know about it currently - you're one of the first few. You seem to have expertise in key areas that are covered on the forum which is why I would like you to be part of it.



Which is great. What's that? He said that to you too? You don't say....

Anyway I teach in the UK. I've been writing and playing music in all kinds of genres from Avant-Garde to Country and Western via Psychedelic Surf. I got into recording my own stuff a few years ago, mostly with stuff like Reason and Cubase. I've sold a few pieces commercially but I'm not what you'd call a full-time pro. I'm currently working on some music and songs for a series of childrens fairy tale tapes, if that gives you an idea of my track record :( 
I've got increasingly into samples and I use GPO a lot these days, often alongside Reason and synths.


----------



## deadbeat (Aug 29, 2004)

That's not really my website by the way. In case you were worried :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 29, 2004)

deadbeat said:


> That's not really my website by the way. In case you were worried :wink:



Oh ok! We were going to be drawing straws to see who was going to be the first to order a cd lol.

Welcome to V.I. Control!


----------

